
Hashicorp Nomad 0.8 is out - samber
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/nomad-0-8
======
anubhavmishra
Wrote a post on the Advanced Node Draining feature that are part of the 0.8
release. [https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/advanced-node-draining-in-
has...](https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/advanced-node-draining-in-hashicorp-
nomad)

